# Needlers Nest yarn shop closing sale



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

My LYS, the Needlers Nest in Surprize, AZ, is closing its yarn shop.(My favorite LYS!!! Boo hoo!) For the next few days you can fill a large shopping bag with as much wonderful yarn as you can for $100! You are allowed to put up to 3 sets of needles (except the Addis) in a bag, and you can fill as many as you want. You just have to pay for each one, then start again. Or you can buy a lesser amount for 70% off. Magazines are $1/each and books are $5 this weekend!! If you live near there, it is well worth the trip. They have loads of neat novelty yarn as well as the usual cottons and wools and acrylics.

Vicki


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry that they are closing their doors. Guess there's no one in the area to take it over?

I have family in the area and just passed this along; thank you.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

This is a problem when one chooses to shop on line instead of the local, independent, specialty shop! So, if you want to keep your LYS in business (or any other independent provider of your special needs) you MUST continue to use them as a source.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

We have a stained glass store/studio and I can attest to that. Why you would buy stained glass that you can't feel or hold up to the light is just as foreign to me as buying yarn I can't touch. It is really tough to run a small business today. People think you are making a killing and you are making enough to keep the doors open. Hmmmm. Better to stay home and teach from there in some cases. So sad for this LYS and the regular customers who will miss them.


momanna said:


> This is a problem when one chooses to shop on line instead of the local, independent, specialty shop! So, if you want to keep your LYS in business (or any other independent provider of your special needs) you MUST continue to use them as a source.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Too bad, but many of us will be there in spirit filling our bags! Enjoy


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok Flatheadliving also told us about the one in Sun City... I am pretty sure that Surprise isn't all the close to Sun City but then its been over 25 years since I lived in that area... this must be a chain if there are more than one ... Does anyone know whats going on??? if theres more than one then maybe the whole chain is closing their doors...


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

yes, that is one in the same. There's only one yarn shop and Surprise is in between Sun City and Sun City West. You blink your eye on the road and you've passed it. I wish there was another one...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ah ok I was thinking Superior.. thats the other way... LOL


----------

